# ati-drivers 10.4 und xorg 1.7-> 2D ja aber nicht 3D [gelöst]

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

nach der Umstellung auf stable xorg 1.7 und den ati 10.4 funktioniert 3D nicht mehr.

```

core2duo sven # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log                                         

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32.9 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux core2duo 2.6.32.9 #3 SMP Tue May 4 12:08:40 CEST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2                                                         

Build Date: 30 April 2010  08:37:54AM                                                       

                                                                                            

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2                                                           

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                  

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                      

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                          

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                            

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                       

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May  4 14:51:34 2010                        

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"                                                           

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)                                                              

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Sony"                                                                 

(**) |   |-->Device "gcard"                                                                 

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"                                                              

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"                                                           

(**) Option "AIGLX" "on"                                                                    

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                           

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                         

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                       

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                       

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                       

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,                                                              

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,                                                            

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,                                                             

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,                                                           

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/                                                             

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"                                            

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled                                                       

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0                                                                          

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1                                                                       

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c2740                                                                    

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                      

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                            

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0                                                                

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0                                                              

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                           

(++) using VT number 7                                                                         

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:9442:1787:2266 ATI Technologies Inc RV770 [Radeon HD 4850] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe8e0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000b000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072                       

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                                      

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.       

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.          

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.          

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.       

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.          

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.         

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so                                              

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                             

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0                                                     

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                 

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                 

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri                                                                 

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"                                                                               

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)                                            

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so                                           

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                          

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0                                                     

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                 

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                        

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                     

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                            

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                          

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                       

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                      

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2                                                                

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"                                                                              

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)                                           

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so                                           

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                          

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.13.0                                                    

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                 

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so                                              

(II) Module glx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."                                               

        compiled for 7.5.0, module version = 1.0.0                                                     

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so                                              

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."                                             

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.72.5                                                    

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                               

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"                                                                     

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"                                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so                                              

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."                                          

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 8.72.5                                                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.72.5                                            

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.723                                            

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Apr  6 2010 21:22:15                                     

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                                 

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx                                                        

(II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb                                                       

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device                                          

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9442) found                                           

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found                          

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release            

(II) AMD Video driver is signed                                                                        

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1e6ed30                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so                                                       

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                           

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.1.0                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0                                                     

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                       

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)                                

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                             

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"                                                                     

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"                                                                    

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888                                                                          

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB                                                                    

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON                                                                     

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"                                                                     

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"                                                                            

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so                                            

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0                                                          

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0                                                             

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)                                                                 

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 11                                                                

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0                                                          

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series" (Chipset = 0x9442)                                 

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1787, PciSubDevice = 0x2266)                                          

(==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI                      

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000                                                 

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe8e0000                                                            

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000b000                                                                  

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000                                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used                                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000                                                       

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"                                                                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so                                                         

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                             

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.1.0                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected                                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0                                                                    

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB                                                            

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS                                                              

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 11.10                                                        

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.                               

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RV770                                                             

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00                                                         

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected                                             

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 524288 kByte, Type: GDDR3                                                    

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected                                                                      

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.                                           

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported                             

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:0.0.                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x20000000)                            

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 30.                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!                                                           

(II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!                                                  

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled                                                                 

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                           

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                  

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so                                                          

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                              

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.0.0                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                 

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                                 

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                                     

(EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: PP_Initialize() failed.                                                          

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!                                                              

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                                 

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: DFP on secondary TMDS [tmds2i]                                      

(II) fglrx(0): Display0 EDID data ---------------------------                                          

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SNY  Model: 780  Serial#: 16843009                                        

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2002  Week: 32                                                                    

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3                                                                       

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 29                                              

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20                                                                             

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4                                        

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode                                                 

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.633 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.603                                   

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.141 blueY: 0.096   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298                                 

(II) fglrx(0): Supported established timings:                                                          

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz                                                                            

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz                                                                            

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz                                                                            

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz                                                                           

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0                                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): Supported standard timings:                                                             

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897                                    

(II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:                                                              

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  359 x 287 mm                                            

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0              

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0              

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 57 V max: 63 Hz, H min: 28 H max: 65 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz           

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: SDM-X82                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: 4504050                                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):                                                                          

(II) fglrx(0):  00ffffffffffff004dd9800701010101                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  200c010380241d78ea0929a2574b9a24                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  18484ca1080081800101010101010101                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  010101010101302a009851002a403070                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  1300671f1100001e000000fd00393f1c                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  410b000a202020202020000000fc0053                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  444d2d5838320a2020202020000000ff                                                       

(II) fglrx(0):  00343530343035300a2020202020002a                                                       

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display0 EDID data --------------------                                          

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section Sony                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 has no monitor section                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP_EXTTMDS has no monitor section                                               

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV has no monitor section                                                        

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO has no monitor section                                           

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected                                                                

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 connected                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP_EXTTMDS disconnected                                                         

(II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected                                                                

(II) fglrx(0): Output TV disconnected                                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): Output COMPONENT_VIDEO disconnected                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): Using user preference for initial modes                                                 

(II) fglrx(0): Output DFP2 using initial mode 1280x1024                                                

(II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (96, 96)                                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): Adapter ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series has 2 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.    

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled                                                                            

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                       

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                              

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                  

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO                                                                            

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO                                                                              

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000                                                                

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000                                                              

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"                                                 

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0                                                                            

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1                                                                    

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                  

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI                                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit                                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver                                                       

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0                                                          

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0                                                             

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 16, (OK)                                                                 

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 16                                                                

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0                                                          

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0                                                         

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"                                       

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7fd8baff7000                                             

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000                                                       

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel                                               

(II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:                                                      

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx                                                                         

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.72.5                                                                     

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr  6 2010                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:                                                   

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.32.9                                           

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no                                                 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes                                                

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000                                             

(II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!                                                         

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01040000                                          

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,3328)                                             

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1280) (front color buffer - assumption)            

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 2048                                           

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled                                                                  

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION                                                                  

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled                                                                            

(II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension                                                

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.                                                              

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so                                                          

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                           

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0                                                     

(II) Loading extension GLESX                                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"                                                                                 

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so                                                         

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                             

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.1                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 94                                                                  

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)                                           

        Screen to screen bit blits                                                                     

        Solid filled rectangles                                                                        

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines                                                            

        Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement                                               

        Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled                                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"                                                                              

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so                                                         

(II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                          

        compiled for 1.7.1, module version = 1.0.0                                                     

(II) Loading extension AMDXVOPL                                                                        

(II) fglrx(0): UVD2 feature is available                                                               

(II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1                                                                  

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete                                                             

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                    

(==) fglrx(0): Using HW cursor of display infrastructure!                                              

(II) fglrx(0): Disabling in-server RandR and enabling in-driver RandR 1.2.                             

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot get TV Format. Set all TV geometry value to zero!                                

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV horizontal size.                                                          

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot get TV Format for trying to adjust horizontal position after horizontal size changed.                                                                                                   

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV horizontal position.                                                      

(II) fglrx(0): Cannot set TV vertical position.                                                        

(--) RandR disabled                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                           

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                           

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                      

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                              

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                         

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                           

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                         

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                            

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 254                                                         

ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0                                                          

ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0                                                             

ukiOpenDevice: open result is 17, (OK)                                                                 

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 17                                                                

ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0                                                          

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/X11R6/lib64/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so                           

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0                                                     

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating!                                                                

(II) fglrx(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 270                                               

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0                      

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                               

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so                                                

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                           

        compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.2                                                     

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                              

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0                                                    

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: always reports core events                          

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Device: "/dev/input/event3"                         

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found 9 mouse buttons                               

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found scroll wheel(s)                               

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found relative axes                                 

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found x and y relative axes                         

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found absolute axes                                 

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found x and y absolute axes                         

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found keys                                          

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Configuring as mouse                                

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Configuring as keyboard                             

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                       

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                   

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                        

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                        

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                          

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"                                                               

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1               

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: (accel) acceleration profile 0                      

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: initialized for relative axes.                      

(WW) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: ignoring absolute axes.                             

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0                      

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: always reports core events                          

(**) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Device: "/dev/input/event2"                         

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Found keys                                          

(II) Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: Configuring as keyboard                             

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                        

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "compose:menu"

(II) fglrx(0): Restoring Recent Mode via PCS is not supported in RANDR 1.2 capable environments

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

Microsoft Microsoft® 2.4GHz Transceiver V1.0: dropping event due to full queue!

core2duo sven #

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> core2duo sven # glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> ...

 

```

core2duo sven # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf                                                                 

Section "ServerLayout"                                                                                 

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"                                                                 

        Screen          "Screen 1"                                                                     

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"                                                          

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"                                                      

EndSection                                                                                             

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"   

        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts" 

EndSection                                    

Section "Module"

        Load            "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

#       Option          "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

### ab hier neu                                                                  

        Load            "GLcore"                                                 

        Load            "dri"                                                    

        Load            "extmod"                                                 

        Load            "dri2"                                                   

        Load            "record"                                                 

        Load            "glx"                                                    

EndSection                                                                       

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "kbd"      

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"  

        Option          "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"       

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection                                          

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse" 

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"        

EndSection                                               

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Sony"

        HorizSync       28.0 - 92.0

        VertRefresh     56.0 - 65.0

        Option          "DPMS" "true"

EndSection                           

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "gcard"

        Driver          "fglrx"

        Option          "DRI"           "true"

        Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen 1"

        Device          "gcard"

        Monitor         "Sony"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport 0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option          "AIGLX"         "on"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option          "Composite"     "On"

EndSection

```

```

core2duo sven # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                2291515  29

agpgart                27701  1 fglrx

```

Wie man sieht kann dri und dri2 nicht geladen werden, muss ich dazu was im Kernel machen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

"eselect opengl set ati" vielleicht vergessen nach dem Update?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## 69719

Schließe mich dem bbgermany an, hatte auch Segmentation fault, anschließend die ati-drivers neu installiert und eselect open blah blah und es lief wieder.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *escor wrote:*   

> Schließe mich dem bbgermany an, hatte auch Segmentation fault, anschließend die ati-drivers neu installiert und eselect open blah blah und es lief wieder.

 

könntest du das bitte etwas genauer ausführen "neu installiert" ?

ich hab die Treiber jetzt schon mehrfach neu installiert, deinstalliert, /etc/ati komplett gelöscht neuinstalliert, eine neue xorg.conf angelegt, das System neugestartet

welche Schritte und genaue Abfolge an Befehlen hast du eingegeben - evtl. hab ich ja etwas übersehen   :Sad: 

diverse andere "Stunts" doch er bringt bei mir immer nur "segfault"   :Crying or Very sad: 

den Prozessor-Typ, Architektur, Gcc-Version, Grafikkarten-Modell bitte posten und eine xorg.conf wären evtl. noch hilfreich

Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 */var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.6
> 
> Release Date: 2010-03-17
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [ 1464.516214] compiz[12868]: segfault at 7f38494e2a10 ip 00007f3847596dae sp 00007fff537fcc98 error 7 in libGL.so.1.2[7f384753c000+a2000]
> 
> [ 1466.207725] compiz[12870]: segfault at 7f271884ea10 ip 00007f2716902dae sp 00007fffb1a4c7a8 error 7 in libGL.so.1.2[7f27168a8000+a2000]
> 
> [ 1468.232908] compiz[12880]: segfault at 7fcb08887a10 ip 00007fcb0693bdae sp 00007fff85256038 error 7 in libGL.so.1.2[7fcb068e1000+a2000]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> compiz-manager 
> 
> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> 
> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout" 
> 
>    Identifier     "aticonfig Layout" 
> 
>    Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0 
> ...

 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der fglrx mit dri2 zusammen funktioniert. Jedoch solltest du auf jeden Fall mal folgendes laufen lassen, weil deine libGL Fehler erinnern mich daran, dass ich das auch mal hatte (bis ich auf den radeon Treiber gewechselt bin):

```

eselect opengl set ati

```

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bringt der fglrx Treiber seine eigene libGL mit.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der fglrx mit dri2 zusammen funktioniert. Jedoch solltest du auf jeden Fall mal folgendes laufen lassen, weil deine libGL Fehler erinnern mich daran, dass ich das auch mal hatte (bis ich auf den radeon Treiber gewechselt bin):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke Stefan !

das ati opengl-backend ist aber schon ausgewählt - sonst würd ich nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm bekommen  :Wink: 

ich hab mir auch schon die "permissions" angeschaut und mit 10.1 (der letzte fglrx, der bei mir läuft) verglichen und kann keine Unterschiede oder gravierende Änderungen feststellen  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Load "dri2" 

 

hab ich explizit reingenommen, weil andere geschrieben haben, dass es jedwede Probleme mit compositing beheben soll - im Endeffekt gebracht hat es aber auch nix

----------

## bbgermany

Hmm,

hast du mal versucht als erstes auf die xorg-x11 GL Implementation zu wechseln und dann nochmal zurück auf die vom fglrx. Ich hatte da schon manches mal merkwürdige Phänomene mit dem eselect Befehl.

Außerdem könntest du auch mal den aktuellen 10.4 Treiber versuchen. Vielleicht geht der ja.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> hast du mal versucht als erstes auf die xorg-x11 GL Implementation zu wechseln und dann nochmal zurück auf die vom fglrx. Ich hatte da schon manches mal merkwürdige Phänomene mit dem eselect Befehl.
> 
> Außerdem könntest du auch mal den aktuellen 10.4 Treiber versuchen. Vielleicht geht der ja.
> ...

 

du meinst per "eselect opengl" ?

hat leider auch nichts gebracht ...

der Treiber ist der stabile 10.4 - mit der Vor-Versions-Treiber 10.4 von Ubuntu das gleiche, 10.2 und 10.3 ebenso   :Sad: 

----------

## bbgermany

Ja, das meinte ich. radeonfb oder KMS für Radeon Karten hast du bestimmt auch nicht im Kernel oder?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ja, das meinte ich. radeonfb oder KMS für Radeon Karten hast du bestimmt auch nicht im Kernel oder?
> 
> MfG. Stefan

 

nein,

radeonfb, das drm-modul (mit KMS) und fglrx kommen sich - soweit ich weiß - in's Gehege, darum sind sie deaktiviert

allerdings ist uvesafb aktiviert, das konnte ich als Ursache jedoch ausschließen (ich hab es einmal außen vor gelassen und das Problem bestand weiterhin)

 :Sad: 

----------

## nikaya

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> ... eine neue xorg.conf angelegt...

 

Wie wurde die xorg.conf angelegt?  Ich lasse das immer erledigen per

```
aticonfig --initial
```

Bei mir zickte der 10.4 auch erst rum. Ich habe dann wie gesagt per aticonfig eine neue xorg.conf angelegt (brauche dann auch nichts mehr nachträglich ändern) und nochmal alle Treiber reinstalliert mit

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

Nach einem Neustart lief es mit dem ati-driver 10.4.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   ... eine neue xorg.conf angelegt... 
> 
> Wie wurde die xorg.conf angelegt?  Ich lasse das immer erledigen per
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hey danke !

ja, mit aticonfig --intial 

hab ich es auch versucht, irgendwie hat es jedoch auch nichts gebracht

ich werde das mit

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

später einmal ausprobieren

momentan bin ich vorübergehend auf Arch umgestiegen (wahnsinn wie schnell und [fast] problemlos sich das installieren lässt   :Shocked:  )

----------

## nikaya

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> momentan bin ich vorübergehend auf Arch umgestiegen (wahnsinn wie schnell und [fast] problemlos sich das installieren lässt   )

 

Naja, im Vergleich zu Gentoo sind wohl fast alle Distris schnell zu installieren. Selbst mit Übung.   :Shocked: 

Nur LFS dauert wohl noch länger.   :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Ich schließe mich hier auch mal an. 2D funktioniert prima aber kein 3D (segmentation fault). Die Frage ist auch ist überhaupt noch eine xorg.conf nötig? Ich habe bis jetzt den open-source Treiber radeon installiert (xf86-video-ati-6.13.0), der auch prima funktioniert ohne xorg.conf. Nur die 3D Leistung bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 ist natürlich nicht so toll. Also wie gesagt muss man bei dem aktuellen xorg überhaupt noch eine xorg.conf anlegen wenn man die closed-source Treiber verwenden will?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich schließe mich hier auch mal an. 2D funktioniert prima aber kein 3D (segmentation fault). Die Frage ist auch ist überhaupt noch eine xorg.conf nötig? Ich habe bis jetzt den open-source Treiber radeon installiert (xf86-video-ati-6.13.0), der auch prima funktioniert ohne xorg.conf. Nur die 3D Leistung bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 ist natürlich nicht so toll. Also wie gesagt muss man bei dem aktuellen xorg überhaupt noch eine xorg.conf anlegen wenn man die closed-source Treiber verwenden will?

 

ohne xorg.conf will er bei mir nicht so recht in die Gänge kommen - also sag ich einmal: ja

allerdings reicht ein 

```
aticonfig --initial
```

 vollkommen aus !

was mir aufgefallen ist: wenn man explizit aiglx oder compositing aktiviert ist es um einiges langsamer, als wenn der Treiber das selbst aktiviert - der Treiber scheint sich dann schwer zu tun und ist bei Aufbau des Bildschirminhalts, Scrollen beim Browsen, etc. auch spürbar langsamer

----------

## kernelOfTruth

also so langsam bin ich am Ende meiner Weisheit   :Confused: 

```
export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose
```

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo 
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.72.5 fglrx (screen 0)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> fglrxinfo 
> 
> libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.72.5 fglrx (screen 0)
> 
> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib64/dri/tls/fglrx_dri.so
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | grep segf
> 
> [  142.059938] glxinfo[7676]: segfault at 7fc26f405f90 ip 00007fc26ee6cdae sp 00007fffe556fbf8 error 7 in libGL.so.1.2[7fc26ee12000+a2000]
> 
> [  156.362092] glxinfo[7678]: segfault at 7f5023206f90 ip 00007f5022c6ddae sp 00007fff59f6e938 error 7 in libGL.so.1.2[7f5022c13000+a2000]
> ...

 

 *cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.7.7
> 
> Release Date: 2010-05-04
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

glxinfo rennt nur mit:

 *Quote:*   

> glxinfo -i
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

----------

## 69719

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Schließe mich dem bbgermany an, hatte auch Segmentation fault, anschließend die ati-drivers neu installiert und eselect open blah blah und es lief wieder. 
> 
> könntest du das bitte etwas genauer ausführen "neu installiert" ?
> 
> ich hab die Treiber jetzt schon mehrfach neu installiert, deinstalliert, /etc/ati komplett gelöscht neuinstalliert, eine neue xorg.conf angelegt, das System neugestartet
> ...

 

Folgende Schritte hatte ich angewand.

```

emerge -1v ati-drivers

etc-update

env-update && source /etc/profile

eselect opengl set ati

/etc/init.d/xdm restart

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

was sagt denn folgender Befehl:

```

ls -la  /usr/lib/libGL.so

```

Zeigt der Link sauber auf die fglrx libGL?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Folgende Schritte hatte ich angewand.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke dir !

leider hat das auch nichts gebracht   :Sad: 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> was sagt denn folgender Befehl:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ja, das zeigt sauber auf die libGL.so.1.2 unter /usr/lib64/opengl/ati/lib/

----------

## kernelOfTruth

es muss ja erst einmal etwas mit Gentoo nicht stimmen, wenn nicht einmal der final 10.4 Treiber auf Gentoo läuft:

 */var/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.6.5
> 
> Release Date: 2009-10-11
> ...

 

laut Release Notes sollte der auf jeden Fall zumindest einmal mit xorg-server 1.6 bzw. Xorg 7.4 laufen

tut er aber nicht !

keine Ahnung, ob jemand auf anderen Distributionen ihn schon am laufen hatte, aber wenn es dort läuft, liegt es wohl an Gentoo und ist ein spezifisches Problem   :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

@kernelOfTruth

Nur ein Schuss ins blaue..

(ich selbst nutze den Catalyst Treiber nicht)

 *Quote:*   

> X.Org X Server 1.6.5
> 
> Release Date: 2009-10-11
> 
> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
> ...

  Mir fällt auf das du ein relativ alten xorg-server und einen brand aktuellen Kernel nutzt..

AFAIK war der Catalyst doch schon immer recht problematisch mit bestimmten Kernel Versionen und deren Settings,

hast du es schon mal mit einem (entschärften) 32er Kernel probiert?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dasss ati 10.4 den 1.7er Kernel als Minimum voraussetzt!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich habe auch irgendwo gelesen, dasss ati 10.4 den 1.7er Xorg-Server als Minimum voraussetzt!

 

*fixed*  :Wink: 

naja, das war wohl auf den inoffiziellen Ubuntu-spezifischen 10.4-er bezogen, wenn in den Release-Notes die anderen Xorg-Server aufgelistet werden, muss es wohl gehen 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @kernelOfTruth
> 
> Nur ein Schuss ins blaue..
> 
> (ich selbst nutze den Catalyst Treiber nicht)
> ...

 

ja, ich hab es schon mit 2.6.32 bis 2.6.34-rc5* durchversucht aber mit keinem lief es   :Sad: 

durch ein paar patches, die dem Catalyst die in der Zwischenzeit akkumulierten Änderungen beibringt läuft zumindest der 10.1-er problemlos

ich versteh einfach nicht, warum es mit den nachfolgenden Treibern (10.2, 10.3, 10.4) nicht mehr geht ...

mehr Infos hab ich in  ATI Catalyst 10.4 + Xserver 1.7.6  :Smile:  gepostet

der Wechsel auf 32bit (Neuinstallation), konservativen CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS, auf non-hardened, Neuinstallation des 64bit Systems, etc. hat alles nichts gebracht   :Confused: 

Danke !

----------

## nikaya

Also ich habe ati-drivers-10.4 gerade auch auf einer zweiten Maschine installiert. Nochmal meine Schritte:

```
emerge -av ati-drivers
```

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

```
emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

```
aticonfig --initial
```

DRM support aus dem Kernel entfernt und reboot. 

```
$fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

10445 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2089.000 FPS

12368 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2473.600 FPS

13147 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2629.400 FPS

```

```
$glxgears

41857 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8371.246 FPS

42121 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8424.028 FPS
```

----------

## SvenFischer

@nikaya:

Bitte zeig uns Deine

- relevante Kernelconfig

- xorg.conf

- Kernel Version

Vielen Dank!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, zeigt 10.3 auch das gleiche Verhalten wie 10.4 (10.2 wahrscheinlich auch)

komischerweise geht googleearth (sowohl als Benutzer und als root), alles andere an 3D bzw. Beschleunigtem geht nicht   :Sad: 

ich hab probeweise einmal worldofpadman gestartet und bekomme nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm - strange ...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

"we have an candidate!":

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6040

wenn ich jetzt wüsste, wie damit das Problem auf dem Gentoo-Weg behoben werden könnte *kopfgratz*

----------

## nikaya

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte zeig uns Deine
> 
> - relevante Kernelconfig

 

Keine Ahnung was da für Dich relevant ist. Ich habe nur DRM komplett deaktiviert:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

       < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> - Kernel Version

 

```
$ uname -r

2.6.33-gentoo-r2
```

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> - xorg.conf

 

Das ist die generische von "aticonfig --initial". Hatte ich noch nicht einmal angeschaut.   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     370   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "HIQ"

   ModelName    "B90A"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                     true

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

#   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

- Kernel Version

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     370   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "HIQ"

   ModelName    "B90A"

   HorizSync    31.0 - 81.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"          # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"             # <i>

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"           # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"      # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"    # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"    # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"             # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"    # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"    # <str>

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"           # <i>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # <str>

        #Option     "DRI"                     true

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"        # <str>

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EXAVSync"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"              # [<bool>]

#   Driver      "radeon"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV770 [Radeon HD 4850]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank!

 

Bitte.

----------

## aZZe

So ich habe dann auch mal auf ati-drivers-10.4 umgestellt. Composite habe ich hinbekommen indem ich wirklich DRM komplett aus dem kernel rausgelassen habe. Auch wenn man das als Modul drin lässt scheint es Probleme zu geben. Aber wie ein Vorredner hier schon gesagt hat bei 3D Spielen wie zum Enemy Territory bekomme ich Speicherzugriffsfehler:

```

27116 files in pk3 files

Sys_LoadDll(/home/timo/.etwolf/etpub/ui.mp.i386.so)... ok

Sys_LoadDll(ui) found **vmMain** at  0xe8950130          

Sys_LoadDll(ui) succeeded!                               

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword EDITFIELDACTION

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 8              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword +              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword .5             

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword *              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword .75            

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword *              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 608            

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword -              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 18             

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword -              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 6              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword +              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 2              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword +              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 2              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 140            

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword .5             

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword *              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword .75            

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword *              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword (              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 608            

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword -              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 18             

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword -              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 6              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 10             

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,              

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ServerName filter:

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                 

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword .2                

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                 

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 8                 

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                 

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ui_browserFilterHost

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                   

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 15                  

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                   

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword 15                  

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                   

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword uiScript            

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword RefreshFilter       

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ;                   

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword setcvar             

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ui_filterdescription

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword Filter affecting servernames

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword ,                           

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword Includes only the server with a (partial) stringmatch in the servername

^1ERROR: ui/playonline.menu, line 196: unknown menu keyword )                                                                      

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword EDITFIELDACTION                                             

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword (                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 8                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 48                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword (                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 400                                                         

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword -                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 12                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword )                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword -                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 4                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 10                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword Player Alias:                                               

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword .2                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 8                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword limboname                                                   

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 36                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword 28                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword ,                                                           

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword copyCvar                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword limboname                                                   

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword Enter the name that you wish to be known by to others on servers

^1ERROR: ui/options_customise_game.menu, line 50: unknown menu keyword )                                                               

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword EDITFIELDLEFTEXT                                                     

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword (                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 8                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 248                                                                  

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword +                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 2                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword .80                                                                  

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword *                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword (                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 296                                                                  

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword -                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 18                                                                   

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword )                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 10                                                                   

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword Poll:                                                                

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword .2                                                                   

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 8                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ui_poll                                                              

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 200                                                                  

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 28                                                                   

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword voteflag                                                             

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword 1048576                                                              

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword ,                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword Enter the text for your poll                                         

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc.menu, line 108: unknown menu keyword )                                                                    

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword EDITFIELDLEFTEXT                                             

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword (                                                            

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 8                                                            

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,                                                            

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 248                                                          

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword +                                                            

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 2                                                            

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword .80

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword *

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword (

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 296

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword -

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 18

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword )

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 10

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword Poll:

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword .2

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 8

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ui_poll

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 200

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword 28

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword ,

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword Enter the text for your poll

^1ERROR: ui/ingame_vote_misc_refrcon.menu, line 106: unknown menu keyword )

^3Warning: file ui/WT_Options_Game.menu, line 126: too few define parms

^3Warning: file ui/WT_Options_View.menu, line 127: too few define parms

^3Warning: file ui/WT_Options_Controls.menu, line 128: too few define parms

^3Warning: file ui/WT_Options_Controls1.menu, line 128: too few define parms

UI_Alloc: Failure. Out of memory!

Received signal 11, exiting...

Shutdown tty console

Speicherzugriffsfehler

```

So ins Menu komme ich alles kein Problem. Will ich aber einem Spiel beitreten passiert halt dieser Fehler.

----------

## aZZe

Hmm armagetronad funktioniert prima. Ist das jetzt ein enemy territory problem? Argh!

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> So ich habe dann auch mal auf ati-drivers-10.4 umgestellt. Composite habe ich hinbekommen indem ich wirklich DRM komplett aus dem kernel rausgelassen habe. Auch wenn man das als Modul drin lässt scheint es Probleme zu geben. Aber wie ein Vorredner hier schon gesagt hat bei 3D Spielen wie zum Enemy Territory bekomme ich Speicherzugriffsfehler:
> 
> So ins Menu komme ich alles kein Problem. Will ich aber einem Spiel beitreten passiert halt dieser Fehler.

 

was ist denn bei dir im Kernel noch aktiviert ?

 *Quote:*   

>  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->                             │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [ ] VGA Arbitration                                              │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [ ] Laptop Hybrid Grapics - GPU switching support                │ │  
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>    Display device support  --->                                 │ │  
> 
>   │ │        Console display driver support  --->                         │ │  
> 
>   │ │    [*] Bootup logo  ---> 

 

sind es bei mir

wenn ich genau weiß, was bei euch angewählt und was nicht angewählt ist, kann ich es zumindest mal versuchen

vielleicht läuft es ja dann (endlich)   :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

>  *aZZe wrote:*   So ich habe dann auch mal auf ati-drivers-10.4 umgestellt. Composite habe ich hinbekommen indem ich wirklich DRM komplett aus dem kernel rausgelassen habe. Auch wenn man das als Modul drin lässt scheint es Probleme zu geben. Aber wie ein Vorredner hier schon gesagt hat bei 3D Spielen wie zum Enemy Territory bekomme ich Speicherzugriffsfehler:
> 
> So ins Menu komme ich alles kein Problem. Will ich aber einem Spiel beitreten passiert halt dieser Fehler. 
> 
> was ist denn bei dir im Kernel noch aktiviert ?
> ...

 

Bei mir ist /dev/agpgart als Modul drin sonst nichts. Bei frame buffer devices:

```

 │                      --- Support for frame buffer devices                                                         │ │

  │ │                      [*]   Enable firmware EDID                                                                   │ │

  │ │                      [ ]   Framebuffer foreign endianness support  --->                                           │ │

  │ │                      -*-   Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers                                                     │ │

  │ │                      [*]   Enable Tile Blitting Support                                                           │ │

  │ │                            *** Frame buffer hardware drivers ***                                                  │ │

  │ │                      < >   Cirrus Logic support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                      < >   Permedia2 support                                                                      │ │

  │ │                      < >   CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support                                                        │ │

  │ │                      < >   Arc Monochrome LCD board support                                                       │ │

  │ │                      [ ]   Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support                                                 │ │

  │ │                      [ ]   IMS Twin Turbo display support                                                         │ │

  │ │                      < >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                          │ │

  │ │                      <*>   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support 

```

----------

## Josef.95

Ist AGP bei nutzung der proprietären Treiber mit einer aktuellen PCIe Karte denn überhaupt noch notwendig..?

```
$ lsmod | grep -i agp
```

```
$ zgrep -i AGP /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_AGP is not set
```

 (hier bei nutzung des nVidia Treibers)

Sprich:

<*> /dev/agpgart

würde ich komplett deaktivieren.

----------

## aZZe

Nein das geht nicht! Das Modul fglrx benötigt /dev/agpgart.

----------

## aZZe

Das mit dem "compositsystem funktioniert" widerufe ich mal. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht warum es erst ging und dann wieder nicht. Ganz ehrlich die ATI Closed-Source Treiber sind Dreck. Ich frage mich allen Ernstes wann es mal vernünftige Treiber für ATI Karten gibt. Der Open-Source Treiber funktioniert schon sehr gut aber bei 3D haperts da echt. Auch Googleearth auf einem 1920x1080 Screen ist dann kein Spaß.

----------

## SvenFischer

Der "radeonhd" Treiber war damals stabil, aber das langsame scrollen und die ruckelnde Videowiedergabe waren definitiv keine Option zum fglrx.

Ehrlich gesagt blick ich langsam hier nichtmehr so durch. Hat jetzt jemand hier configs, die bei anderen auch funktionieren gepostet oder nicht?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Der "radeonhd" Treiber war damals stabil, aber das langsame scrollen und die ruckelnde Videowiedergabe waren definitiv keine Option zum fglrx.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt blick ich langsam hier nichtmehr so durch. Hat jetzt jemand hier configs, die bei anderen auch funktionieren gepostet oder nicht?

 

leider noch nicht - bei mir läuft es zumindest immer noch nicht

und es scheint (meiner Meinung nach) ein BUG bzw. Regression zu sein, die sich mit 10.2 (ich schätze mal mit ihrer Direct2D Beschleunigungs-Architektur) eingeschlichen hat

da der Treiber closed-sourced und John Bridgman nicht auf meine Frage was denn "error 7" sein soll antwortet (phoronix.com/forums) sieht es wohl vorerst schlecht aus 

mit neuen Treibern

@SvenFischer:

downgrade mal deinen xorg-server auf 1.6.5, dann kannst du zumindest 10.1 bis zu Kernel 2.6.34 verwenden   :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Ich habe mal versucht downzugraden. Mein lieber Schollli! Die ganzen X11 Extensions die da noch ne Abhängigkeit haben wollen ja auch gedowngraded werden. Da ist man ja ewig dran um alles zu maskieren. Hat da einer nen Tip wie es ein wenig schneller geht? Weil nur den xorg-server downgraden funktioniert nicht da er mit den neuen Extensions nichts anfangen kann und in einen Fehler reinrennt.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal versucht downzugraden. Mein lieber Schollli! Die ganzen X11 Extensions die da noch ne Abhängigkeit haben wollen ja auch gedowngraded werden. Da ist man ja ewig dran um alles zu maskieren. Hat da einer nen Tip wie es ein wenig schneller geht? Weil nur den xorg-server downgraden funktioniert nicht da er mit den neuen Extensions nichts anfangen kann und in einen Fehler reinrennt.

 

das ist zumindest meine:

 *Quote:*   

> ################# BEGIN xorg-server mask
> 
> ##############=x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.93*
> 
> ##############=x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.99*
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

versucht einmal ein Update auf catalyst 10.5

damit läuft es zumindest mit xorg-server 1.7.7 für mich

Juhuu ! Erstmals ein Catalyst mit xorg-server 1.7*   :Very Happy:   (1.8 wird natürlich noch nicht unterstützt)

----------

## SvenFischer

Das Update auf ati-drivers-10.5 hat das Problem gelöst - endlich!

----------

